# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  DMBS SYC Sybase System 10/11 is not supported in your current installation

## Jean.Cri1

Bonjour, 

Je dispose d'une petite appli pb dont je n'ai pas les sources qui me sort le message d'erreur suivant :


```
DMBS SYC Sybase System 10/11 is not supported in your current installation
```

Cela peut il se resoudre sans avoir acces au code ( installation dll ou autre ... ) ?
Si oui , cela vient il plutot d'un manque cot sybase ou cot pb ?

D'avance merci.

----------


## Fabien Celaia

PB checke la version de Sybase Open Client.
Avez-vous migr votre base ? votre open client ?

----------


## Jean.Cri1

J'ai renonc a essayer d'utiliser cette appli que je n'ai plus ...
Merci quand meme.

----------

